# Okay...I'll say it first....



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

We arent winning the championship

Fisher sucks *** and has become the biggest liability starter in the NBA
Kobe is broken down and a few days of rest wont help at all
Artest has regressed....he sounded much better on paper
Odom is off in lala land and shows no signs of coming back to productive land, he also said he feels like an old man right now
Gasol hasnt nearly been as efficient overall....dont EVER give him the ball in clutch situations
Bynum might be slightly more productive than Dacos when he comes back

Sasha sucks
Walton is injured/sucks
Shannon is regressing
Farmar is regressing

Phil seems less interested than he should be in the Lakers poor play.


Opening day next year on the loundspeaker at the Staples Center:

"Please welcome your Pacific Division winners your Los Angeles Lakers"

".....and in his first year as Los Angeles Lakers coach, Byron Scott"


I dont want to believe anything I just wrote....maybe we can change "Pacific Division winners" to "WC champions"....meh....irrelevant


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Yeah. You just said what we all are thinking. 

Unless, someone lights one big *** blaze under this team. We just don't stand a chance. We became way too complacent winning and not acquiring a couple new players that still had that hunger. I think it goes without saying that we are going to get a new starting PG this offseason. 

I also thinking not having a first round pick the last few years has hurt our bench. There are very few players on our team that really need to prove themselves the same way rookies do.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

Cris said:


> Yeah. You just said what we all are thinking.


I think only a few people of us are thinking that. Most Laker fans and non-Laker fans think it's a given that the Lakers are going to the finals. Just read up on the NBA Forum here and you can see that. 

DaRizzle pretty much summed up what how I feel about this team. The team doesn't seem to have the focus or desire to win. This team isn't even as good as last year's team but they act like the can win it when it matters. I just don't buy that. 

I'm not even sure I care that much anymore. I don't want to care more about the success of the team than the people that are actually on the team.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I meant "we all" as in the regular lakers BBF posters. My apologies.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I don't buy it. This team strikes me as the type if team that needs to be punched in the mouth to start playing to it's potential. We pulled the same **** last year too. It took Houston taking us to 7 games for us to wake up. I'm thinking we drop the first two games of the playoffs then we wake up and coast to the finals. After that it's up in the air cuz the Cavs and Orlando are just as talented as we are and hungrier.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we can afford the erratic play of our bench, we might even be able to afford the horrid play of Fish, but what we can't afford is Kobe shooting 35% and not getting to the line. Right now he looks every bit of the basketball age that he is, and I'm not so sure it's due to injuries. Obviously, he's saving his legs, but I think that has been the biggest change from the beggining of the year, when we were dominant, until now. We'll see if he's still able to take over games. 

I say all this in regard to making the finals. Winning them isn't looking too good right now.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I'm not worried about getting to the Finals. I still believe we will get there, despite our recent play and everyone playing like crap.

But it's the Finals themselves that I'd be worried. Cleveland and Orlando both look far better than us right now. I'm really, really, really hoping that the Lakers are just sick and ****ing tired of the regular season and are waiting for Game 1 on Sunday to show us how good they actually are. We haven't seen it since before the All-Star break. I think a convincing first-round series win and Lakers fans will be confident again. And I think that's what we will see.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Getting to the Finals......whoopie...Id rather lose in the first round rather than lose in the finals. Saying "its up in the air" or something to that effect when it comes to them beating ORL or CLE in the finals....thats called homerism denial.

The Lakers have had a full year and they NEVER looked as good as last years team.....do you know what last years team didnt need as much?....Kobe's 6 game winning shots. IMHO I think last years team underachieved too!...they just still happened to be the best team even while underachieving.


There is no easy button...The Lakers could easily lose in the first round if they dont watch out


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Can I join in this parry?


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Yup...we are ****ed.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

lmao. Placeholder bump (injuries not withstanding).


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Something tells me that LA is going to turn it up once the playoffs start. I believe Kobe and Pau will get the train back on the tracks, and heading in the right direction.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cap said:


> lmao. Placeholder bump (injuries not withstanding).


knock yourself out...I guess Ill sadly bump it when Im right


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Something tells me that LA is going to turn it up once the playoffs start. I believe Kobe and Pau will get the train back on the tracks, and heading in the right direction.


A big part of me has this same feeling. I'm hoping that it'll soon click with them that they are the defending champions.


----------



## MojoPin (Oct 10, 2008)

Drew is running on the anti-g treadmill, so HOPEFULLY he'll be ready for game 1. I just hope Kobe's fatigue is temporary.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

MojoPin said:


> Drew is running on the anti-g treadmill, so HOPEFULLY he'll be ready for game 1. I just hope Kobe's fatigue is temporary.


ugh....Bynum has used that anti g treadmill so much he should become a spokeman for them

...and no... age, injuries and an insane amount of games played over his career, especially these last 3 years doesnt just go away


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

i still think they are the favorites, i'm sure they will gain momentum with each win


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Yeah the Bynum injury was obviously worse than initially reported. For some reason the Lakers like to try and comb back the seriousness of Bynums injuries. Instead of just coming out and saying when he went down that he could be out until the playoffs. Either way LA needs Bynum for his role he plays, he gives LA size, but more importantly it gives LA more of an advantage having Odom as their sixth man.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Basel said:


> A big part of me has this same feeling. I'm hoping that it'll soon click with them that they are the defending champions.


Well, it's looking like LA will have OKC in the first round. IMO Artest will have a big impact on this series guarding Durant. And yeah this team is the defending champions, and need to stoke the coal so the engine to the train starts ramping up. Because it's about to be 40/40 playoff time.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

No doubt Kobe is struggling...but we have have to appreciate that his playing with a broken finger..not just any finger, probably the most important finger needed to shoot a basket ball. 

No matter how this team does in the playoffs, we need to freshen things up - espacially PG position and the bench. Fisher & Sasha have nothing left to offer us.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

This team is not filling me with confidence the way they did last year, thats for sure. But I want to talk people off the ledge a little, and Ill let you know why Im not panicked.

This team is built for the playoffs. We have two of the biggest bullies in the NBA in Kobe and Ron. When things get really physical in the playoffs, those two guys eat other players up.

Our Bench sucks. But in the playoffs, rotations shorten and your starters play heavier minutes. This is the reason why depth is better for the regular season and matters less in the post season.

Bynum will be back. He might not be great, but what he will give us will help a lot.

Finally, these guys really havent had much to play for for a long time. Motivation is a big factor, and there hasnt been that fire in this team. Well see if the do or die nature of the playoffs can change that.


----------



## azn kobe jr (May 6, 2006)

http://lakersblog.latimes.com/laker...look-despite-negativity-surrounding-them.html
Lakers tell media and fans not to worry
I don't buy it. Seeing the defense not rotate and our offense playing like crap scares the **** out of me.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I refuse to worry until I actually see us in an elimination game in any round.


----------



## ii9ce (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel said:


> I refuse to worry until I actually see us in an elimination game in any round.


Agreed


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Things I didnt anticipate happening when I started this thread:

1. Cavs out in the 2nd round
2. Bos taking the first 2 at ORL no less...

We are gonna win this ****


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> :lol:


pssshhhh....would you have imagined that stuff happening in the east?!?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Celtics are the big surprise.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

I am not ready to go "K.O.B.E.B.R.Y.A.N.T." on us all and say "just give us the championship." It's going to be a tough road.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> pssshhhh....would you have imagined that stuff happening in the east?!?


Cavs losing yes, Orlando I felt was irrelevant all along. Lot's of talent but no leadership or defined pecking order.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Cavs losing yes, Orlando I felt was irrelevant all along. Lot's of talent but no leadership or defined pecking order.


Okay Monday morning QB

(I thought ORL was gonna come out of the east for the record)


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Okay Monday morning QB
> 
> (I thought ORL was gonna come out of the east for the record)


You want me to link posts from a month ago saying the same thing?


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

orlando has never scared me either, mainly because... well, they're orlando for gods sake.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

@Drewbs - Ha Ha, Sean May flopped.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Now Im worried about how good the Celts are playing. They are really on fire right now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Placeholder bump again.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Placeholder bump again.


Whatever Nostradamus...you cant even correctly quote me. At least I take a stand.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Jamel Irief said:


> Placeholder bump again.


You could have waited until... we have actually won something to bump this.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

It's a placeholder bump, whatever that means. I'm guessing he is backing off the prediction now?



DaRizzle said:


> Whatever Nostradamus...you cant even correctly quote me. At least I take a stand.


And I didn't? Do you think this is the only thread on the whole site? How many posts you want me to link?



Jamel Irief said:


> Cavs were #1 last season. Shaq for Wallace and Parker for Pavlovich were great improvements. Magic got some players but lost a lot of key ones as well.
> 
> Celtics I could see beating out the Cavs, but they are older and might not be making as strong of a push in the regular season.


Every year Laker fans ignore their history and play chicken little when the team doesn't win 80 games. 

You know who else takes a stand? KennethTo. Congrats on your prediction of Laker doom!


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm going to beat you senseless Jamel, you're going to jinx it.


----------



## afobisme (Apr 29, 2006)

darizzle, you're a pretty ****ty fan.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

wow really? Because I have the ability to not blindly root for the only team I root for in any sport Im a ****ty fan? So this place is only for opinions when they are glass half full no matter what?...anything less than saying "we are winning the championship" makes me a ****ty fan?

By the way, I found it ironic that this is what is behind my computer screen while you call me a "****ty fan"


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Weak.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

lol, you had already typed out your response before you took those pictures.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Basel said:


> Weak.


thats only one wall of my living room :baseldance:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Cris said:


> lol, you had already typed out your response before you took those pictures.


yes...i leaned back to think what else to say, and giggled while looking at the wall :grinning:


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Placeholder bump again.


Should I have a placeholder bump after this ONE game?


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Cris said:


> You could have waited until... we have actually won something to bump this.


...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> Should I have a placeholder bump after this ONE game?


Yes, considering you seem to be backing off your statements all together.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

DaRizzle said:


> *
> Fisher sucks *** and has become the biggest liability starter in the NBA*
> 
> Has been playing like it was 2000
> ...


Derek Fisher's play has been by far the most surprising to me. Offense and defense.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Jamel Irief said:


> Yes, considering you seem to be backing off your statements all together.


So if you had the balls to put yourself on a limb like I did would you have predicted Fisher playing so well, Gasol possibly(Rondo) being the best player in the playoffs for any team, Kobe all of a sudden being able to play like he doesnt have a single injury, or Bynum getting 7 blocks on a jacked up knee (or two).

And excuse me for thinking we can win it all after seeing everybody play much much better after my initial post. The Lakers were in a solid month of mediocrity when I made the OP.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Non placeholder bump.

Que Rudy T circa June 1995 for me please.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> So if you had the balls to put yourself on a limb like I did would you have predicted Fisher playing so well, Gasol possibly(Rondo) being the best player in the playoffs for any team, Kobe all of a sudden being able to play like he doesnt have a single injury, or Bynum getting 7 blocks on a jacked up knee (or two).
> 
> And excuse me for thinking we can win it all after seeing everybody play much much better after my initial post. The Lakers were in a solid month of mediocrity when I made the OP.


Balls? Limb? You thought you were making the obvious prediction.

I guess it would take balls to go against history and forget that the Lakers sleep walk and only get motivated when it matters.

Somehow I'm sure Laker fans will go into next season expecting 70 wins and then freaking out constantly and prematurely.


----------



## sylaw (Nov 7, 2002)

I admit I was wrong. No big deal since the Lakers won. It's not like I'm unhappy about them winning it all.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

My comments were sarcastic, fellas!!


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

at the begining of this thread i felt the same way...but deep down i knew we would have a chance...wasnt easy...but O SO Satisfying!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I don't buy it. This team strikes me as the type if team that needs to be punched in the mouth to start playing to it's potential. We pulled the same **** last year too. It took Houston taking us to 7 games for us to wake up. I'm thinking we drop the first two games of the playoffs then we wake up and coast to the finals. After that it's up in the air cuz the Cavs and Orlando are just as talented as we are and hungrier.


wasnt too far off. lol


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

im drunk, i havent read the last few post.....i gladly eat my crow!!!! (although after the Celtics were in I said we were winning, lol)


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

DaRizzle said:


> We arent winning the championship
> 
> Fisher sucks *** and has become the biggest liability starter in the NBA
> Kobe is broken down and a few days of rest wont help at all
> ...


Hey DaRizzle, so you wouldn't trade "unproductive old Odom" or the "ineffective Bynum" for Chris Paul? Can you maintain any consistent beliefs at all or are you just a little 12 year old boy that thinks one player is the greatest one day and then changes his mind five minutes later.


----------



## DaRizzle (May 22, 2007)

Kenneth said:


> Hey DaRizzle, so you wouldn't trade "unproductive old Odom" or the "ineffective Bynum" for Chris Paul? Can you maintain any consistent beliefs at all or are you just a little 12 year old boy that thinks one player is the greatest one day and then changes his mind five minutes later.


No, I wouldnt, nice try at cherry-picking...

Injuries will heal and confidence and momentum can and will alter. You taking my opinion of Bynum when his Achilles and knee was trashed, along with Odom having his injury woes around game 80 of the season is ridiculous. At what point did I say that their level was going to be like that for the rest of their career? I was critiquing injuries, mindset, and momentum coming into the playoffs at that moment. 

...and this thread was hardly a knee jerk reaction. The Lakers had been playing horribly when games were actually mattering because of injuries and mindset. They had an outside shot as the overall number 1 seed and were neck and neck with ORL for the 2nd best record. Usually their lackluster play would be due to inferior opponents or mid season blues...thats why it was so concerning vs other times.

Nice try


----------

